# IMAC et Disque dur interne mort ?



## Dadrunk (30 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je viens vous demander conseils.

Je possède un Imac acheté neuf en Octobre 2010, j'ai connu pas mal de ralentissements malgrès 8 giga de RAM. Je bosse dans le son et j'utilise exclusivement Logic Pro avec pas mal de gros VST ( native instrument pour ceux qui connaissent )

J'ai du d'ailleurs faire une réinstallation complète ( une restauration time machine plutot ) y'a quelques mois à cause de ces ralentissements devenus trop nombreux.

Cependant depuis 2 semaines, impossible de redémarrer mon imac, la session Mac OS ne s'ouvre plus, j'ai la pomme le petit rond de chargement puis j'ai fait le test en le laissant tourner un jour, rien ne se passe.
J'ai également une partition Windows 7, qui elle par contre s'ouvre sans aucun problème et ne possède aucun ralentissements... 

donc je décide de démarrer l'Imac sur le cd d'installation pour refaire une réparation de disque, la réparation disque échoue, problème de structure de noeud = réparation impossible  ( message similaire affiché en rouge ) donc là je commence à m'alarmer ... et puis je remarque que l'intutilé de mon disque dur ( pas la partition mac mais bien le disque ) dans l'utilitaire de disque est affiché en rouge ... avec un message si je clique dessus " votre disque dur ne semble pas réparable ... problème matériel "...

BREF

mon disque a l'air bel et bien mort.


DONC

je décide de me renseigner pour le changer :

Premier boutique ( je suis à Toulouse ) 
Iconcept demande 169 euros + 30 euros main d'oeuvre pour remplacement par disque dur 1TO 7200tr/min

pour la même chose la boutique ICLG me demande 389 euros .... ( j'ai bien rigolé là )

Je me suis ensuite renseigner pour le remplacer moi même ...
et là impossible de trouver un disque dur interne sur le net où il y'ai correctement indiqué " disque dur compatible imac blablablabla .... " sur Mac-away il semble qu'il n'y a que des DD pour macbook.

De plus j'ai vu que le changement du DD de l'Imac était quasiment impossible à faire soit-même, beaucoup lu de longs tutos, et surtout des articles qui parlaient d'une puce qui, si elle ne reconnaissait pas le DD, faisait touner le ventilo de l'Imac à fond.



Je suis dans l'impasse complète, je ne sais pas si je dois aller en boutique, le changer moi même ....

OU prendre une extension de garantie Apple Care ( le mien n'est plus sous garantie de deux mois ). Avec une extension de garantie Apple Care à 179 euros pour 3 ans, est ce que le changement de disque dur est pris en charge ? et surtout est ce que je vais pas me faire refuser la réparation si aussitot que je prend la garantie le disque dur lache ( comme par hasard )

SVP j'ai besoin d'aide 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------

Bon enfait je viens de voir que l'extension Apple Care ne peut être pris que dans la période de Garantie ...
shit

reste plus que le choix entre changer moi même ou en boutique


----------



## Dadrunk (1 Décembre 2011)

Personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Décembre 2011)

Mon conseil, fais-le faire par un Pro comme ça ce sera garanti. Mettre les doigts dans un iMac c'est prendre des risques inutiles surtout si tu bosses avec...


----------



## snowrider (1 Décembre 2011)

le meilleur tuto 
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iMac-Intel-27-Inch-Hard-Drive-Replacement/1634/1

Le premier prix m'a l'air franchement correct c'est une boutique mac ? 
surtout que les HDD sont cher en ce moment ! 

j'ai changé le disque de mon 24'' ca se fait bien faut etre soigneux mais il faut plein d'outils qui coute environ 10-20 euro si tu ne l'est pas ...


----------



## Dadrunk (2 Décembre 2011)

bon je suis allé déposer mon imac hier en boutique ... éspérons qu'il n'y ai pas de mauvaises suprises


----------



## laf (2 Décembre 2011)

Dans un cas comme celui-là, pour moi, c'était Apple Care sans hésiter. Ca te fait presque le prix du changement du HDD et avec 2 ans de garantie supp. Y a pas photo.


----------



## jakebong02 (2 Décembre 2011)

Cher Internaute
Peu sont ceux ki maitrisent la technologie d'un Imac.
Meme si vous etes maintenancier (en extra), il vous une formation particulière pour depanner l'Imac.
Laissez les pros depanner votre machine. Meme s'il la gate, ils payeront les pots cassés.


----------



## laf (2 Décembre 2011)

Et en français, t'as voulu dire quoi exactement? 

J'ai démonté 3 fois mon iMac et surprise, il ne s'est pas auto-détruit.


----------



## C@cTuS (2 Décembre 2011)

Imac d' Octobre 2010 , il te faudra la sonde qui va avec le disque dur ... peut être uniquement commandée et montée par un centre de réparation .  A moins que tu montes le disque dur , sans sonde , et tu auras la ventilation à fond tout le temps.

Le prix de LCLG est un peu exagéré , meme s' il commence à y avoir pénurie de disques durs . Par contre ce n' est pas cher chez Iconcept, mais vérifie bien que sur le devis il y ait la sonde , qu'il ne te monte pas le disque , sans la sonde .


----------



## nicolulu (3 Décembre 2011)

laf a dit:


> Et en français, t'as voulu dire quoi exactement?
> 
> J'ai démonté 3 fois mon iMac et surprise, il ne s'est pas auto-détruit.



Héhé, idem 
Toute personne ayant eu l'habitude de démonter son PC pendant des années n'aura absolument aucune difficulté à changer le disque dur d'un iMac. Suffit juste d'une ventouse.
Evidemment aucun intérêt de le faire si la machine est encore sous garantie.

J'ai installé un SSD a la place du seagate 1To d'origine, pensant que ce dernier était mort (impossible de reconstruire le B-tree, etc.). 
Problème : L'erreur se produit à nouveau avec le SSD et une fresh install de Lion. Au bout de trois sorties de veille, OSX recommence a déconner (n'ouvre plus les fenetres de finder, ne lance plus les applications, qui plante immédiatement) et finit par ne plus du tout booter (écran blanc avec la pomme et le petit truc qui tourne indéfiniment).

Ma ram étant en bon état, le disque dur aussi, je me demande ce qui peut provoquer la dégradation progressive du système, puis son incapacité à démarrer. J'ai comme l'impression que quelque chose casse progressivement tout le système de fichiers du disque dur ?

Par ailleurs, il me semble que ce problème est loin d'être isolé, plusieurs personnes rencontrent cette dégradation du systeme de fichiers ?
 Je précise que j'ai rencontré ce souci depuis que je suis sous Lion, mais c'est peut être aussi du à l'usure de certains composants (mon mac a deux ans.....)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------




C@cTuS a dit:


> Imac d' Octobre 2010 , il te faudra la sonde qui va avec le disque dur ... peut être uniquement commandée et montée par un centre de réparation .  A moins que tu montes le disque dur , sans sonde , et tu auras la ventilation à fond tout le temps.
> 
> Le prix de LCLG est un peu exagéré , meme s' il commence à y avoir pénurie de disques durs . Par contre ce n' est pas cher chez Iconcept, mais vérifie bien que sur le devis il y ait la sonde , qu'il ne te monte pas le disque , sans la sonde .



Sinon, il y a un script rapide à exécuter qui permet de maitriser la vitesse de ventilation sans sonde avec SMC Fan control, et c'est 0EUR.


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Décembre 2011)

nicolulu a dit:


> Sinon, il y a un script rapide à exécuter qui permet de maitriser la vitesse de ventilation sans sonde avec SMC Fan control, et c'est 0EUR.



Bonjour les bidouilles   !


----------



## Dadrunk (4 Décembre 2011)

Salut tout le monde, merci pour vos messages.

Alors mon disque dur a été remplacé sans problème par la boutique Iconcept, le technicien m'a aussi informé qu'une sonde adaptée avait été installée. 

Cependant lorsque j'ai voulu refaire une restauration système à partir d'une sauvegarde time machine, c'était tout simplement impossible. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais la session refusait de s'ouvrir malgrès toutes les réparations de disques éffectuées après. Donc j'ai réinstallé Snow Leopard, puis ouvert la sauvegarde Time machine pour transférer mes données importantes PUIS réinstaller mes logiciels de son ( un total de 20 CD.... ) et j'en arrive enfin au bout après avoir fait toutes les MAJ. Dites vous que ça fait presque 24 heures que j'y suis là. 

Mon souci est le suivant :

.... le ventilateur du disque dur. J'ai l'impression que cette sonde n'a servi à rien car le ventilateur crache comme jamais. Jugez par vous même :

HARD DRIVE FAN : 6203 rpm
CPU FAN : 1353 rpm
Optical Drive fan : 997 rpm


et je ne fais rien en ce moment :

CPU : user 1%  System 2% ....

Niveau temperature ça donne ça :

HD : 39°
CPU : 57°
Ambient 27° 
GPU Diode : 58°
GPU Heatsink : 52°
Mem Controller : 51°
Optical Drive : 42°
Power Supply : 83° ( ça je ne sais pas si c vraiment normal ... )


Bref j'hésite à utiliser un outil pour réguler la vitesse du ventilo ... un peu peur que ça me trahisse un jour


----------



## laf (4 Décembre 2011)

Plutôt que d'installer je ne sais quelle sonde bidouillée, il fallait seulement choisir un HDD de la même marque que celui d'origine.


----------



## Dadrunk (5 Décembre 2011)

@laf : le problème c'est que c'est pas moi qui ai fait l'installation du disque dur, j'allais pas demander aux techs quoi faire de leur taf. ..
Ils m'ont mis un DD HITACHI alors qu'avant j'avais un Seagate Barracuda.


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

Dadrunk a dit:


> @laf : le problème c'est que c'est pas moi qui ai fait l'installation du disque dur, j'allais pas demander aux techs quoi faire de leur taf. ..
> Ils m'ont mis un DD HITACHI alors qu'avant j'avais un Seagate Barracuda.


Bonjour, 
Retour du Mac chez  Iconcept, c'est à eux de régler le problème.


----------



## laf (5 Décembre 2011)

Dadrunk a dit:


> @laf : le problème c'est que c'est pas moi qui ai fait l'installation du disque dur, j'allais pas demander aux techs quoi faire de leur taf. ..
> Ils m'ont mis un DD HITACHI alors qu'avant j'avais un Seagate Barracuda.



Et bien, en théorie, tu as raison. En pratique, ton problème se situe juste à la dernière ligne de ton post.


----------



## Dadrunk (6 Décembre 2011)

Alors enfait j'ai eu la fleimme de retourner mon mac en boutique, d'attendre encore 3 jours et de devoir faire une installation pendant un week end complet, donc j'ai installé, testé puis acheter l'application HDD Fan Control. Elle marche impeccablement bien et régule la vitesse du ventilateur HD à 1000 rpm. Vous pouvez régler la zone de chaleur où le ventilo commencera à tourner plus vite. Pour ma part je tourne en moyenne à 40° au niveau du disque dur pour une ventilation à 1000 rpm ... elle accélérera progressivement lorsque l'a température arrive à 50°.
Bref je trouve que c'est une très bonne alternative.


----------



## nicolulu (6 Décembre 2011)

Dadrunk a dit:


> Alors enfait j'ai eu la fleimme de retourner mon mac en boutique, d'attendre encore 3 jours et de devoir faire une installation pendant un week end complet, donc j'ai installé, testé puis acheter l'application HDD Fan Control. Elle marche impeccablement bien et régule la vitesse du ventilateur HD à 1000 rpm. Vous pouvez régler la zone de chaleur où le ventilo commencera à tourner plus vite. Pour ma part je tourne en moyenne à 40° au niveau du disque dur pour une ventilation à 1000 rpm ... elle accélérera progressivement lorsque l'a température arrive à 50°.
> Bref je trouve que c'est une très bonne alternative.



C'est quand même aberrant qu'apple utilise ses propres sondes au lieu d'utiliser les fonctions SMART natives à tout disque dur (qu'exploite d'ailleurs HDD Fan Control).


----------



## nicolulu (7 Décembre 2011)

Pour les utilisateurs ayant installé un SSD , j'ai trouvé une mini appli gratuite sympa pour arrêter de faire  tourner le ventilo à plein régime, sans ajouter une ligne de code pour  SMC Fan Control sous automator :

http://exirion.net/ssdfanctrl/Site/SSD_Fan_Control.html


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2011)

Dadrunk a dit:


> pour la même chose la boutique ICLG me demande 389 euros .... ( j'ai bien rigolé là )



si c'est un disque dur d'origine Apple il y a pas a rire



laf a dit:


> Plutôt que d'installer je ne sais quelle sonde bidouillée, il fallait seulement choisir un HDD de la même marque que celui d'origine.



pas exactement, j'avais fait des tests avec des disques Seagate (vendu nu) en remplacement d'un seagate monter par Apple en usine ... la machine ventilait a fond, je soupçonne que les disques que monte Apple ont une fonction activer que l'on ne retrouve pas sur les disques du commerce


----------

